# für profi's: "xp+NetBEUI/DOS 6.0"



## derstan (27. April 2003)

hallo an alle profi's:

in einem netzwerk (tcp/ip) von mehreren pc (xp) gibt es einen dos-rechner der sich über NetBEUI am hub einloggt. soweit so gut. alle protokolle von NetBEUI sind auf dem anzusprechenden xp-rechner installiert. ich bekomme aber keinen kontakt zu dem dos-rechner. weder im suchmodus noch im direkten ansprechen. das kuriose ist, ich habe den kontakt über einen win2000-rechner bereits bekommen. bei den xp-rechner funzt nix.

meine frage: ist eine kommunikation zweichen xp und dos über NetBEUI überhaupt möglich ? hat xp damit überhaupt probleme ? gibt es besondere protokoll-varianten ?  ... BITTE, BITTE, kennt sich jemand damit aus ? ... ich habe keine lust wieder win2000 aufzuspielen ?

bin für jeden tipp dankbar !!!!!!

stan


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. Mai 2003)

Hi

Laut meines Wissens wird NetBEUI von XP nicht mehr unterstützt. Du bräuchtest eine Art von Router. Das wort Router ist hier so zu Verstehen, dass du einen Computer benötigst der beide Protokolle beherrscht und über diesen dann eine Verbinung herstellst. So hab ich es in der Schule gelernt, ob es wirklich stimmt sei dahin gestellt.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## tuxracer (5. Juni 2003)

doch doch NetBeui wird meines Wissensimmer noch mitgeschleppt, es wird einfach nicht mehr aufgeführt bei den installierbaren Protokollen.

Das Problem liegt daran, dass der DOS Rechner nicht sichtbar ist im Netzwerk weil er keinen Arbeitsstationsdienst hat.
Das heisst, Du kannst mit dem DOS Rechner zwar mit nachfolgender Erklärung wahrscheinlich auf den XP Rechner zugreifen, aber nicht umgekehrt.

Du musst wenn Du unter DOS das netzwerk gestartet hast, mit 
net use W: \\XP Rechnername\Freigabename eine Netzverbindung herstellen. Dann kannst Du mit W: auf das Netz Zugreifen.

Ich werds, da es mich auch interessiert zudem noch selbst probieren obs mit NetBeui unter XP geht.

Aber falls nicht installier das entweder IPX/SPX wenn Du auf ein halbwegs schlankes Netz angewiesen bist, oder lade dir die tcp32.EXE runter. damit kannst Du dann unter DOS TCP/IP installieren.

Du musst aber wissen, das Du dann unter DOS andauernd NET START / NET STOP am eingeben bist weil Du dan inclusive MEMMAKER noch etwa 420kB freien Speicher hast.


----------

